

Joel Spolsky and Paul Biggar on SE Podcast #22 - Hagelin
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/10/se-podcast-22/

======
willvarfar
I really enjoyed this

(Oldie who happens to have just started writing a Python static type
checker... ouch)

